Ask HN: What’s your favorite book that almost nobody else knows or talks about? - yarapavan
======
jppope
Illusions: The Adventures of a Reluctant Messiah. By Richard Bach.

Well written, funny, thoughtful.

------
pinewurst
For Want of a Nail by Robert Sobel

------
chunkles
Armor - John Steakley (Sci-Fi)

